# The Ga. Grandaddy of all go Dawgs threads take 8



## KyDawg (May 24, 2013)

Take 3 on take 8. I am a rookie you know. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 24, 2013)

Now if these next 98 days will go by a little quicker.......... Come on Aug 31.

Go DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2013)

Evening BJ. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (May 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs Charlie!!!!!! Like the new thread!


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 24, 2013)

Evening my Dawgies...


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2013)

Evening Muddy, maybe Matthew wont find this thread.


----------



## John Cooper (May 24, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2013)

Go John, hope you got your lectric razor working.


----------



## John Cooper (May 24, 2013)

Don't have a home PC...... can't figure out posting from my phone........

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening BJ. Go Dawgs.



Good to see you guys are keeping up the fight...... Fight the power and GO DAWGS!!!




KyDawg said:


> Evening Muddy, maybe Matthew wont find this thread.



No such luck.......


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2013)

John Cooper said:


> Don't have a home PC...... can't figure out posting from my phone........
> 
> Go DAWGS!!!!!!!



You shave with a computer John?


----------



## brownceluse (May 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs! Happy Memorial Day weekend. How about a big shout out for all the troops over seas and all 1st responders!


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! Happy Memorial Day weekend. How about a big shout out for all the troops over seas and all 1st responders!



X2 on that Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse (May 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in winder ga


----------



## brownceluse (May 24, 2013)

Got mods and admins fighting over who gets the last word in the last thread..... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Got mods and admins fighting over who gets the last word in the last thread..... Go Dawgs!



That was funny.


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 24, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Got mods and admins fighting over who gets the last word in the last thread..... Go Dawgs!





KyDawg said:


> That was funny.



Oh no, me and Muddy don't fight........ we just do what's gotta be done.


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2013)

Unicoidawg said:


> Oh no, me and Muddy don't fight........ we just do what's gotta be done.



Yall both gooduns, and we enjoy yall. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (May 24, 2013)

The go Dawgs threads have caused a power struggle at the top..... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2013)

Ray Goff was a Dawg from Moultrie.


----------



## riprap (May 24, 2013)

Go dawgs on lake lanier tomorrow. God bless former, active and future service men and women.


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2013)

I told you Rip would be back Jeff. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (May 24, 2013)

I thought he had wrote us off


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> I thought he had wrote us off



Nah he was just mad cause we didn't invite him to the last chicken liver cooking.


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2013)

Matthew found us boys.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs and Bammers in Hiwassee drinking cold beer.


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Go Dawgs and Bammers in Hiwassee drinking cold beer.



Them Fosters must be tasting good about now 6.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 24, 2013)

Yep. Still working on number 5. Had to stop and grill me a ribeye. The wife and kids will be here tomorrow afternoon. Enjoying a little peace and quiet. Gonna lite up he dock and see if I can catch some fish.


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Yep. Still working on number 5. Had to stop and grill me a ribeye. The wife and kids will be here tomorrow afternoon. Enjoying a little peace and quiet. Gonna lite up he dock and see if I can catch some fish.



My and the wifey like to fish from Docks.


----------



## brownceluse (May 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs for all those fishing on a dock


----------



## John Cooper (May 25, 2013)

Gooooooood morning DAWG fans!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 25, 2013)

Good morning boys! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 25, 2013)

Bzzzzzzzzzzzzz !!!!!!




Afternoon dwaggies !!


Too pretty of day to be stuck at work, but oh well .


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bzzzzzzzzzzzzz !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I'm stuck here too..... 

O well, tech stinks..... GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 25, 2013)

Afternoon from Nashville Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (May 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs Down on the lakes and rivers of Georgia on this Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## brownceluse (May 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs at the grocery store!


----------



## John Cooper (May 25, 2013)

Go DAWGS dreaming of the big shin dig Monday!!!!!!!! BBQ TIME!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs that will be eating BBQ on the mountain.


----------



## brownceluse (May 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs that will be eating New York strip Monday!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 25, 2013)

How about a GO DAWGS!!!! for those of us manning a firestation for 48hrs straight Monday and Tuesday.....

O well...... ya'll toss one back for me and be safe....


----------



## brownceluse (May 25, 2013)

Maybe it will be real busy so the time goes by quick BJ


----------



## John Cooper (May 25, 2013)

Go DAWGS for all the working DAWGS on Monday....... BJ I will eat a samich and drink a coke in your honor!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 25, 2013)

That last thread aint going quietly.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 25, 2013)

Go dogs and Bammers. Almost time for nite fishin and fosters round 2 once the lake settles down.


----------



## John Cooper (May 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs......


----------



## KyDawg (May 25, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Go dogs and Bammers. Almost time for nite fishin and fosters round 2 once the lake settles down.



Can you night fish with Miller Lite?


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> That last thread aint going quietly.



Sure it is, Charlie.

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (May 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs Down in Pelham Ga.


----------



## brownceluse (May 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 25, 2013)

It is almost cold up here tonight. I think CMR is causing climate change.


----------



## John Cooper (May 25, 2013)

Go DAWGS in cool KY.


----------



## brownceluse (May 25, 2013)

CMR has caused a lot of things and climate change is one of them! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 25, 2013)

Washington to Applebee was a DGD play.


----------



## brownceluse (May 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Nebraska where I will spend 10 days in nov! 2 day turkey hunt and the rest deer hunting! I hope them locals up there are over the loss......


----------



## KyDawg (May 25, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs in Nebraska where I will spend 10 days in nov! 2 day turkey hunt and the rest deer hunting! I hope them locals up there are over the loss......



Just don't come back a Cornhusker.


----------



## brownceluse (May 25, 2013)

No worries about that but I hear them nebraskuns are all die hard corn huskers


----------



## KyDawg (May 25, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> No worries about that but I hear them nebraskuns are all die hard corn huskers



They been known to shuck an ear or three.


----------



## KyDawg (May 25, 2013)

Gonna bust Georgia wide open in a few Days hope I get to see some of you Dawgs. I owe Buck some Bacon, hope I can get some by then.


----------



## John Cooper (May 26, 2013)

Holler when ya go by Charlie!!!!!!

Go DAWGS on road trips!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 26, 2013)

Good morning and Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (May 26, 2013)

Go dawgs. I always thought 6 was a colt 45 guy.


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Douglasville Ga.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Gonna bust Georgia wide open in a few Days hope I get to see some of you Dawgs. I owe Buck some Bacon, hope I can get some by then.






When you coming thru Charlie??  Gonna be anywhere near the MON ?? 


Shoot me some dates and I'll see if I'm off.




BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2013)

We are going to leave here next Sunday, we are going to a wedding in Jacksonville, then going down on the St Johns for a few days, then meander back north. I will know more by the middle of next week. Would like to wander back through the MON though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> We are going to leave here next Sunday, we are going to a wedding in Jacksonville, then going down on the St Johns for a few days, then meander back north. I will know more by the middle of next week. Would like to wander back through the MON though.





Just lemme know !!


----------



## riprap (May 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> We are going to leave here next Sunday, we are going to a wedding in Jacksonville, then going down on the St Johns for a few days, then meander back north. I will know more by the middle of next week. Would like to wander back through the MON though.



Yall go to Raley's in the MON.


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2013)

Afternoon Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper (May 26, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs down on the Mountain.


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down on the Mountain.



And the flat lands.

Evenin' Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2013)

Muddyfoots said:


> And the flat lands.
> 
> Evenin' Charlie.



I will be in them flat lands in a few days. Go Dawgs in Colquitt County.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 26, 2013)

Godogs and bammers in Bryant, Alabama.


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2013)

Flat land and Piney woods, hard to beat.


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Flat land and Piney woods, hard to beat.



And bass ponds....


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2013)

And Quail hunting


----------



## John Cooper (May 26, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!! Quail hunting!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 26, 2013)

John Cooper said:


> Go DAWGS!!!! Quail hunting!!!!!!!!!



Got something against bass fishin'?


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2013)

Muddyfoots said:


> Got something against bass fishin'?



No I have caught several down there over the 10 lb mark. Got me a couple of secret ponds to fish in down there. The wife actually caught one a little over 12.


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> No I have caught several down there over the 10 lb mark. Got me a couple of secret ponds to fish in down there. The wife actually caught one a little over 12.



I was talking to John, Charlie..

Think we are gonna jug for them green fish this Friday. Oughta be good.


----------



## brownceluse (May 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs just got back home from the mon!


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs just got back home from the mon!



Did you see the Quackster?


----------



## brownceluse (May 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Did you see the Quackster?



No went and looked at some new property to let hounds out on...


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> No went and looked at some new property to let hounds out on...



Can I bring Odell, he is a hound.


----------



## brownceluse (May 26, 2013)

Yes sir!!! Bring Odell I bet he's a dgd


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Yes sir!!! Bring Odell I bet he's a dgd



He treed a coon in the backyard by his doghouse here a while back. It was at night and Linda kept saying, what is that stupid dog barking up that tree for.


----------



## brownceluse (May 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> He treed a coon in the backyard by his doghouse here a while back. It was at night and Linda kept saying, what is that stupid dog barking up that tree for.



Odell got that right nose!! Bring him with ya!


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2013)

Don't think they will him stay in the motels.


----------



## brownceluse (May 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs coon hunting!


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs Down in the GON, hope I can get by there on this trip.


----------



## brownceluse (May 26, 2013)

Madison is nice town. It's grown a lot not the same place it used to be. Big tourist attraction for the subdivision folks!


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2013)

I am looking forward to the dirt roads Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs that watched their Grandson catch Bream in Tennessee today.


----------



## brownceluse (May 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs that watched their Grandson catch Bream in Tennessee today.



Awesome!!! Had both of mine with me tromping through some beautiful ga creek bottoms today. My daughter loves to coon hunt and told me today she's ready to kill a deer! Proud daddy!!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2013)

My grandson had to talk to his mamma and daddy who are on a short well deserved vacation at the beach to tell them about his fishing trip. I dialed them up on the cell and he said daddy I caught 400 fish today. It was more like 40, but you know how we fishermen like to stretch the truth.


----------



## brownceluse (May 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> My grandson had to talk to his mamma and daddy who are on a short well deserved vacation at the beach to tell them about his fishing trip. I dialed them up on the cell and he said daddy I caught 400 fish today. It was more like 40, but you know how we fishermen like to stretch the truth.



 Got to live them youngins!


----------



## John Cooper (May 27, 2013)

Muddyfoots said:


> Got something against bass fishin'?




No way Muddy........ heck I can Bass fish anytime....... Quail huntin....... well that would be like heaven!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 27, 2013)

Good morning on this beautiful Memorial Day! Remember while everyone is grilling out and drinking their adult beverage what this day really means! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs on this great Memorial Day. Great advice Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse (May 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs the collards are on!


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs cooking collard greens.


----------



## Buck Roar (May 27, 2013)

go dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2013)

riprap said:


> Yall go to Raley's in the MON.






It's been awhile, but yep !!!  Raley's is about 20 min from the house .


----------



## brownceluse (May 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's been awhile, but yep !!!  Raley's is about 20 min from the house .



Go Dawgs Quack!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 27, 2013)

Roll tide Memorial Day to all in dogland and the bees in the MON.


----------



## brownceluse (May 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs down South


----------



## brownceluse (May 27, 2013)

We're full down south Charlie! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> We're full down south Charlie! Go Dawgs!



Man that is bad news.


----------



## John Cooper (May 27, 2013)

Man I am stuffed on the mountain!!!!!!!!!!

Go DAWGS and good BBQ!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Man that is bad news.



Full in the belly Charlie....


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> We're full down south Charlie! Go Dawgs!



I may have to leave Linda home, I can sneak in on the dirt roads from Alabama.


----------



## brownceluse (May 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I may have to leave Linda home, I can sneak in on the dirt roads from Alabama.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2013)

brownceluse said:


>



That look like a lets get in trouble grin.


----------



## brownceluse (May 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> That look like a lets get in trouble grin.



Quack's the one that will get you in trouble.....


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2013)

Linda just stole the Keys to the Dodge.


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 27, 2013)

John Cooper said:


> Man I am stuffed on the mountain!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Go DAWGS and good BBQ!!!!!!!





brownceluse said:


> Full in the belly Charlie....



Me too.

Ribs and twice baked squash.

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2013)

Muddyfoots said:


> Me too.
> 
> Ribs and twice baked squash.
> 
> Go Dawgs!!!



Cold chicken and a half baked potato.


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Cold chicken and a half baked potato.



Out of charcoal?


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2013)

Muddyfoots said:


> Out of charcoal?



No, out of energy after 4 days of Babysitting.


----------



## brownceluse (May 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Linda just stole the Keys to the Dodge.



Smart Lady Charlie Sah!No No:


----------



## brownceluse (May 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> No, out of energy after 4 days of Babysitting.



How much longer you got babysitting Charlie?


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2013)

Going back To Ky. Tomorrow and head south Sunday. Thinking about a Sunday afternoon lunch in Atlanta.


----------



## brownceluse (May 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Going back To Ky. Tomorrow and head south Sunday. Thinking about a Sunday afternoon lunch in Atlanta.



Let me know I'll meet ya somewhere. Dream Land is out they havent even started rebuilding yet..


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Let me know I'll meet ya somewhere. Dream Land is out they havent even started rebuilding yet..



That is good news, you know how bad their BBQ was.


----------



## brownceluse (May 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> That is good news, you know how bad their BBQ was.



Yeah that place was terrible only thing good about it was in a good location for your fb game...


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Yeah that place was terrible only thing good about it was in a good location for your fb game...



Yeah my next H.S. FB game is going to be in Hoover Alabama in early September.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2013)

BJ only post first or after thread goes past 1000


----------



## brownceluse (May 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yeah my next H.S. FB game is going to be in Hoover Alabama in early September.



Now you know what happens when you go to Alabama.....


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Now you know what happens when you go to Alabama.....



I am growing my beard out and dying my hair.


----------



## brownceluse (May 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am growing my beard out and dying my hair.



Rip aint far from the bama line he can get to you quick if you need some help...


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Rip aint far from the bama line he can get to you quick if you need some help...



Hope they been taking their vitamins over there since the last trip.


----------



## brownceluse (May 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hope they been taking their vitamins over there since the last trip.



Just done start talking about their sister you'll have the whole town after ya.......No No:


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Just done start talking about their sister you'll have the whole town after ya.......No No:



They are funny bout their sisters over there.


----------



## brownceluse (May 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> They are funny bout their sisters over there.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2013)

Georgia getting closer by the day.


----------



## brownceluse (May 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs for all the native Georgians that dont live in this great state anymore! From the mountains to piney woods to the beach!


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2013)

I got to check that MON thing out. That Miami feller said he had a mullet too.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2013)

Matthew done run out of Fosters.


----------



## brownceluse (May 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I got to check that MON thing out. That Miami feller said he had a mullet too.



You can hit Atlanta and take I-20 west to Hwy 15 south and it will dump you right out in the MON. Just dont stop in Sparta,,,,,


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> You can hit Atlanta and take I-20 west to Hwy 15 south and it will dump you right out in the MON. Just dont stop in Sparta,,,,,



I will have to do that coming back north, got a funer, uh a wedding to go to in Jacksonville.


----------



## brownceluse (May 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I will have to do that coming back north, got a funer, uh a wedding to go to in Jacksonville.



Quack will treat you right!


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2013)

Bout time for some plums to be ripe down that way.


----------



## John Cooper (May 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs........ sure miss my home state.......


----------



## brownceluse (May 27, 2013)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs........ sure miss my home state.......



Go Dawgs on top of the mountain!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs on top of the mountain!!



You and me both John. If we could ever get it worked out, Jeff you and I would take a quail hunting long weekend to south Georgia. I got the place, if yall could work out the time.


----------



## brownceluse (May 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You and me both John. If we could ever get it worked out, Jeff you and I would take a quail hunting long weekend to south Georgia. I got the place, if yall could work out the time.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2013)

Jeff you and John figure out when you can go and let me know. It is better after it gets cold, brother no shoulders in the ground then.


----------



## brownceluse (May 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Jeff you and John figure out when you can go and let me know. It is better after it gets cold, brother no shoulders in the ground then.



Only thing I have planed is 10 days in Nebraska in Nov. Lets plan it after the holidays in Jan.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Only thing I have planed is 10 days in Nebraska in Nov. Lets plan it after the holidays in Jan.



As bad as we beat them you don't need to be wearing no Dawgs gear out there Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2013)

GO DAWGS in Lawrenceville Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse (May 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> As bad as we beat them you don't need to be wearing no Dawgs gear out there Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse (May 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> GO DAWGS in Lawrenceville Georgia.



Got a new for you Charlie. Look it up. Go Dawgs in Sweet City Ga. I'll give you a hint it's in N.east Ga.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Got a new for you Charlie. Look it up. Go Dawgs in Sweet City Ga. I'll give you a hint it's in N.east Ga.



Is that Elberton?


----------



## brownceluse (May 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Is that Elberton?



Man nyour good......


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2013)

My first thought was Vidalia.


----------



## brownceluse (May 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> My first thought was Vidalia.



Thought I threw you a curveball....


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2013)

Well been a long day, finally got both youngins down. I will tell you one thing they are a handful at our age.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2013)

Night Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (May 27, 2013)

Mine are at their grand parents tonight. They have only called about 30,000 times....


----------



## brownceluse (May 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs for all of us headed back to work today!


----------



## KyDawg (May 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs that are getting the job done this morning.


----------



## John Cooper (May 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You and me both John. If we could ever get it worked out, Jeff you and I would take a quail hunting long weekend to south Georgia. I got the place, if yall could work out the time.



Now that would be sweet.........


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 28, 2013)

Go Jackets!  Nice thread Charlie, might want to change that "off" to "of" in the title.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 28, 2013)

Looks like Harvey-Clemons has been having a good time...bad news out of the AJC today.


----------



## brownceluse (May 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 28, 2013)

Evening Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 28, 2013)

I am back in Kentucky. Feel like I plowed 40 acres of cotton with a stubborn mule.


----------



## KyDawg (May 28, 2013)

Wonder how many more chances Clemmons would have at some other schools before he missed a game. Far as I am concerned CMR can kick him off the team today, if this is true.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 28, 2013)

Roll Tide Tuesday to all the dogs and jackets.


----------



## brownceluse (May 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Wonder how many more chances Clemmons would have at some other schools before he missed a game. Far as I am concerned CMR can kick him off the team today, if this is true.



Agree. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 28, 2013)

So sick of seeing young kids throwing free educations away.


----------



## KyDawg (May 28, 2013)

If everybody in the SEC had the same drug policy as UGA, a bunch of kids would miss the first game of the season. If idiots out there think that what goes on at UGA is not going on on every SEC campus out there they live in a drean world. I think even ours should be tougher.


----------



## brownceluse (May 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> If everybody in the SEC had the same drug policy as UGA, a bunch of kids would miss the first game of the season. If idiots out there think that what goes on at UGA is not going on on every SEC campus out there they live in a drean world. I think even ours should be tougher.



Well said! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 28, 2013)

Well said Charlie.......

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs!



That's right Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 29, 2013)

That's right.  Go Jackets!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 29, 2013)

That's right. Roll Tide!


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 29, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> That's right. Roll Tide!



That's right Matthew!  Roll Tide and Go Jackets!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 29, 2013)

Go Jackets. Go Tech. Roll Tide.


----------



## brownceluse (May 29, 2013)

Looks like  you two have a cute little bromance going there. Let me be the first to congradulate you two!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 29, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Looks like  you two have a cute little bromance going there. Let me be the first to congradulate you two!! Go Dawgs!



Congratulations on the 8th iteration of yalls dawg pile....


----------



## brownceluse (May 29, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Congratulations on the 8th iteration of yalls dawg pile....



 Can you say PIVOT man?!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 29, 2013)

=========


----------



## Matthew6 (May 29, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Looks like  you two have a cute little bromance going there. Let me be the first to congradulate you two!! Go Dawgs!



We're just mocking you.   Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg (May 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs. Where is Muddy when you need him?


----------



## brownceluse (May 29, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> We're just mocking you.   Roll Tide.



Jokes on me then...


----------



## riprap (May 29, 2013)

Saban runs a tight "lipped" ship. Go Dawgs! suspend everybody.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 29, 2013)

riprap said:


> Saban runs a tight "lipped" ship. Go Dawgs! suspend everybody.



Dats my boy...... 
Go Dawgs, Roll Tide!
Just making the rounds.
Carry on.


----------



## riprap (May 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Dats my boy......
> Go Dawgs, Roll Tide!
> Just making the rounds.
> Carry on.



Hey them hand size crappie don't pull good. I had to break out the shiners.


----------



## KyDawg (May 29, 2013)

riprap said:


> Hey them hand size crappie don't pull good. I had to break out the shiners.



You might want to try a rooster tail.


----------



## brownceluse (May 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You might want to try a rooster tail.



Just be careful throwing that rooster tail!


----------



## KyDawg (May 29, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Just be careful throwing that rooster tail!



You might catch more than you bargain for.


----------



## brownceluse (May 29, 2013)

Gooooo Daaaaawwwwgggssssssss!


----------



## brownceluse (May 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in the MON


----------



## Matthew6 (May 29, 2013)

Godogs Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg (May 29, 2013)

Dawgs will always be #1 in this old man's book. And that is the only book that counts. Well there is one book counts more.


----------



## brownceluse (May 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Dawgs will always be #1 in this old man's book. And that is the only book that counts. Well there is one book counts more.



Charlie this Go Dawgs is for you!!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 29, 2013)

This Go is for you Jeff.


*Gooooooooooooooo Dawgs!*


----------



## KyDawg (May 29, 2013)

Rip dont like chicken livers, wont even fish with them.


----------



## brownceluse (May 29, 2013)

Rip must be busy with the youngins because he barely even stops by... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 29, 2013)

Rip been working hard and making a lot of money.


----------



## brownceluse (May 30, 2013)

Good morning and Go Dawgs! Time to make the donuts!


----------



## Jimmy Ray (May 30, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 30, 2013)

Good morning dawgs and Charles!   Go Jackets!


----------



## KyDawg (May 30, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 30, 2013)

Good morning Charlie. Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg (May 30, 2013)

Afternoon Matthew.


----------



## KyDawg (May 30, 2013)

Afternoon Martin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2013)

Afternoon my doggie buds !!!!! 



BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 30, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 30, 2013)

God Dawgs in the MON.


----------



## brownceluse (May 30, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 30, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (May 30, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Tyrone Ga!


----------



## KyDawg (May 30, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Quitman Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse (May 30, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Edge Hill Ga!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 30, 2013)

Go dogs in prison.


----------



## brownceluse (May 30, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Betlehem Ga!


----------



## KyDawg (May 30, 2013)

You must of worked late tonight Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg (May 30, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Dooley County.


----------



## brownceluse (May 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You must of worked late tonight Jeff.



Got off on time kids are at the outlaws I took the wife to Krystal....


----------



## KyDawg (May 30, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Got off on time kids are at the outlaws I took the wife to Krystal....



Must have been a special occasion Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse (May 31, 2013)

Go Dawgs this morning!


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 31, 2013)

Go dogs in the pen!


----------



## riprap (May 31, 2013)

Go Jackets getting an education here and moving back to their country.


----------



## brownceluse (May 31, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 31, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 31, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 31, 2013)

Go Dawgs, I been under the weather all day. I got to get well in 2 Days. Day and a half actually.


----------



## brownceluse (May 31, 2013)

Sorry to hear your sick Charlie! Go Dawgs in Adairville Ky!


----------



## brownceluse (May 31, 2013)

Last Go Dawgs of the day!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 1, 2013)

Go DAWGS getting well up in jelly land!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 1, 2013)

Go Dawgs Charlie! Hope the crud goes away!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 1, 2013)

Go DAWGS in Colbert, Ga.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 1, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Jun 1, 2013)

Go Dawgs. Wishing Raley's was closer.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 1, 2013)

Go DAWGS down in Cuthbert, GA.!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 1, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 2, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 2, 2013)

Go Dawgs this morning!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hope the dogs in Kentucky are well.   Go dogs.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Hope the dogs in Kentucky are well.   Go dogs.



This Dawg aint well. but then I dont plan to be in Kentucky more than a couple of hours either. Maybe That Ga weather will cure me.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 2, 2013)

Watch out for the storms Charlie and have safe trip!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday to you Charlie.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 2, 2013)

That's right Charlie Happy Birthday! Glad you'll be Ga on your birthday!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 2, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 2, 2013)

Happy birthday, Dawg! 

Get well soon, bro! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 3, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 3, 2013)

Go DAWGS birthday wishes to Charlie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 3, 2013)

Go Dawgs, I got as far as McDonough last night. Not feeling the greatest but think a day in Georgia will make me feel better.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 3, 2013)

Go Dawgs driving through the great state of Ga!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 3, 2013)

Happy birthday Charlie!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 3, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 3, 2013)

Roll Tide doggies.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 3, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Roll Tide doggies.



The only thing TIDE is good for is laundry  Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 3, 2013)

Go sick Dawgs down in Vilano beach Florida


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 3, 2013)

Go Dawgs in sunny Fl!!! You should run across a Dawg fan or two down there Charlie!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 4, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 4, 2013)

Go DAWGS ....... get well Charlie!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 4, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 4, 2013)

Another miserable day in Fla. for me, nice way to spend your vacation, in bed.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 4, 2013)

Dang it Charlie hope you shake that bug! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 4, 2013)

Dang Charlie....... get well Bro.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 5, 2013)

Go Dawgs and feel better Charlie!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 5, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 5, 2013)

Get better Charlie!  Go Jackets.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 5, 2013)

Go Dawgs Charlie!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 5, 2013)

Get better Charlie! Roll Tide.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 5, 2013)

Before WORK Go DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## tell sackett (Jun 5, 2013)

John Cooper said:


> Before WORK Go DAWGS!!!!!



You too?

GO Dawgs during a thunderstorm in the mon.

How ya doing Charlie?


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 5, 2013)

How ya feeling Charlie? Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 5, 2013)

tell sackett said:


> You too?
> 
> GO Dawgs during a thunderstorm in the mon.
> 
> How ya doing Charlie?




Yep 3:00pm to midnight!!!!!!! Go DAWGS working the lazy mans shift!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 5, 2013)

Starting to worry about Ol Charlie! Hope your about to shake that thing! Go Dawgs in Fl!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 6, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Starting to worry about Ol Charlie! Hope your about to shake that thing! Go Dawgs in Fl!



X2.......... hey Charlie...... you gettin any better???????


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 6, 2013)

Well Charlie, I see you are racing boats now!  That's a lot of effor just to get rid of Matthew!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 6, 2013)

John Cooper said:


> X2.......... hey Charlie...... you gettin any better???????



I guess I'm gonna have to drive to Fl to check on him. Go Dawgs Charlie!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 6, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> I guess I'm gonna have to drive to Fl to check on him. Go Dawgs Charlie!




You might have to Bro. ......... get well soon Charlie!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 6, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Well Charlie, I see you are racing boats now!  That's a lot of effor just to get rid of Matthew!



Go Jackets


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 6, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Well Charlie, I see you are racing boats now!  That's a lot of effor just to get rid of Matthew!





Matthew6 said:


> Go Jackets



Nah, I don't see Charlie as a Johnson fella. He's more in the Mercury line. 

That looks like Matthew..


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 6, 2013)

Bout to take off to Fl and see about Charlie. Go Dawgs for Charlie!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 6, 2013)

Get well Charlie.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 7, 2013)

Go dawgs .......


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 7, 2013)

Still no sign of Charlie. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 7, 2013)

Go DAWGS for Charlie!!!!!!! Get well Bro.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs for Charlie!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs! Still looking for Charlie!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 7, 2013)

Go DAWGS ...... for Charlie!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 8, 2013)

Miss Charlie! Go Dawgs for Ky Dawg!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Miss Charlie! Go Dawgs for Ky Dawg!!!!



KyDawg has been pretty sick  the past week or so and hasn't been posting much. Get well soon, Charlie!
Go Dawgs!

It's the off season so i don't mind saying that.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks rh I knew he was sick just trying root for him in his favorite thread. Go Dawgs for Charlie and 7 racks of ribs, 8 pound butt, and 4 pork loins on the smoker!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 8, 2013)

Go Dawgs. Sitting in rainy Fla. Think I am getting over the crud finally, but It has rained pretty much ever since we have been here. There is a torrential downpour in Orlando right now. I love sitting in a motel room all day.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 8, 2013)

Good to see you Charlie! Go Dawgs in rainy Fl!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 8, 2013)

Go DAWGS and go Charlie!!!!!! Good to see ya getting better Bud!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 8, 2013)

I knew I didn,t like Florida, now I know why. I have seen more sunshine come through the cracks in my roof than this.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 8, 2013)

Go Dawgs  finally took the last bit of meat off the smoker...


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 8, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Fla. getting ready to head north to the State.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 8, 2013)

Be careful on the ride home Charlie. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 8, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Be careful on the ride home Charlie. Go Dawgs!



I will Jeff, and on the ride to Kentucky too.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 8, 2013)

Wave Charlie when you go by...... either work or the fireworks stores.......lol

Go DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I will Jeff, and on the ride to Kentucky too.



Home wouldnt be that bad of drive if you didnt live in Kentucky......


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 9, 2013)

Round two on the smoker this morning. 3 more pork loins and two racks of ribs. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 9, 2013)

Roll Tide Sunday to all in dogland.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 9, 2013)

Go Dawgs we picked another big ugly up front yesterday. Another Harris county boy!!!!!! http://leatherhelmetblog.com/2013/06/08/mark-richt-camp-lands-two-commits/


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 9, 2013)

Go Dawgs, last day in Florida.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 9, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 9, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 9, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


>



Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 9, 2013)

Roll Tide get well to Chuck in Florida.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 9, 2013)

Go DAWGS and have a safe trip home Charlie!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 9, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 9, 2013)

Headed north tomorrow Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 9, 2013)

Go Dawgs in South Georgia, be home tomorrow. Finally.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 9, 2013)

I bet you'll be glad Charlie. Being sick sucks but it really sucks when your not at home. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 9, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> I bet you'll be glad Charlie. Being sick sucks but it really sucks when your not at home. Go Dawgs!



Yeah but I have to go back to Kentucky later next week.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 10, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Moultrie Georgia, home of Ray Goff, might call him up and see if he is awake.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Bethlehem Ga 20 minutes from Athens!


----------



## tell sackett (Jun 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs in Moultrie Georgia, home of Ray Goff, might call him up and see if he is awake.



Glad you're getting back into fighting shape

Be sure to stay on the hard roads if you come through the mon, you're liable to sink up to the bottom of the doors if you leave the pavements.

Go Dawgs and feel free to prank Ray.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 10, 2013)

tell sackett said:


> Glad you're getting back into fighting shape
> 
> Be sure to stay on the hard roads if you come through the mon, you're liable to sink up to the bottom of the doors if you leave the pavements.
> 
> Go Dawgs and feel free to prank Ray.



I have been sitting outside enjoying the gnats and muskeeters. Aint nothing like South Georgia. Specially after you been away for a while.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey Jeff I am coming back thru Atlanta around Wednesday. Maybe we can hook up for lunch. Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 10, 2013)

Dawgs stay out of Florida.


----------



## tell sackett (Jun 10, 2013)

Yep, it's like skeeter mardi gras around here right now.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 10, 2013)

Unless you go down there to beat UF.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Jeff I am coming back thru Atlanta around Wednesday. Maybe we can hook up for lunch. Go Dawgs



I'm working the east side of Atl now which way you coming through?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 10, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> I'm working the east side of Atl now which way you coming through?



I will try to come thru wherever you are close too. I will call you.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I will try to come thru wherever you are close too. I will call you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 10, 2013)

Bzzzzzzzzzz !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey Quack you need to come on down to Tifton and eat with us tomorrow night.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Quack you need to come on down to Tifton and eat with us tomorrow night.





Wish I could Pops, but I'm pulling an 84hr work week on the blackside.


Safe travels to ya brother !!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 10, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wish I could Pops, but I'm pulling an 84hr work week on the blackside.
> 
> 
> Safe travels to ya brother !!



Thanks Quack, hope yall having a fine one in the MON


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey Charlie give me a shout when you roll through Chattanooga. 

Go DAWGS


----------



## tell sackett (Jun 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs from the middle of the snap bean patch.

Oh my achin' back


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 11, 2013)

Go Jackets!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 11, 2013)

Roll Tide!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 11, 2013)

Matthew glad to see Charlie's boat advertising didn't work!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 11, 2013)

Charles glad you are doing better and hope you are enjoying your travels!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs y'all leave Charlie alone!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 11, 2013)

Georgia adds state’s top-rated tailback to 2014 class

Article








He's a big looking dude. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 11, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> Georgia adds state’s top-rated tailback to 2014 class
> 
> Article
> 
> ...



Glad he's a Dawg. He and Michel could be the next great tandem.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 11, 2013)

Muddyfoots said:


> Glad he's a Dawg. He and Michel could be the next great tandem.



Not so fast, grasshopper! We ain't got him yet!  Still, good to  get a verbal commit. 

Hopefully Nick S. don't show up at his door with a briefcase full of green paper to steal him from us!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 11, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> Not so fast, grasshopper! We ain't got him yet!  Still, good to  get a verbal commit.
> 
> Hopefully Nick don't show up at his door with a briefcase full of green paper to steal him from us!



More worried about Michel "sticking" than Chubb..


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 11, 2013)

Muddyfoots said:


> More worried about Michel "sticking" than Chubb..



Same here. But, I want those who WANT to be here and be a Dawg. If either one feels unsure, let them go elsewhere. That will save all of us a headache down the line.



GO DAWGS!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 11, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> Same here. But, I want those who WANT to be here and be a Dawg. If either one feels unsure, let them go elsewhere. That will save all of us a headache down the line.
> 
> 
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Agree. Rather them "bolt" now than on NSD.

Anybody ever thought of an early signing period?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 11, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Matthew glad to see Charlie's boat advertising didn't work!



Me toooooo. Go Jackets.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 11, 2013)

Bzzzzzzzzz !!!  Knocked out 24 hrs out of this 84hr work week !!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 11, 2013)

Muddyfoots said:


> Agree. Rather them "bolt" now than on NSD.
> 
> Anybody ever thought of an early signing period?



I tell you what I can't stand. These guys playing college baseball during the NCAA baseball tournament and being drafted during this time! That's just stupid, in my opinion. Leave these guys alone till AFTER the baseball season is over. I'd imagine this would affect their mindset during a game. Big league dreams go along with big money purchases, so one has to think this would cloud their minds of all the 'toys' they'll soon be able to buy. 

I remember when Georgia was playing in the NCAA tournament a few years ago with Gordon Beckham and a few other top draft picks, and the announcer was telling us how Gordon and few of those guys were just drafted. What happened to us? We lost! I truly believe this had a negative affect on those guys. Who knows? I still hate it!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bzzzzzzzzz !!!  Knocked out 24 hrs out of this 84hr work week !!



Let me hold a $100, Quack. I'd like to donate to a worthy cause. Jesse Jackson's Rainbow PUSH Coalition!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bzzzzzzzzz !!!  Knocked out 24 hrs out of this 84hr work week !!



I would come see you but your always at work... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Tifton Ga. Got to see some fine people down that way tonight. Plus the Pnutman loaded me up with some good south Georgia peanuts.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 11, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> Let me hold a $100, Quack. I'd like to donate to a worthy cause. Jesse Jackson's Rainbow PUSH Coalition!










brownceluse said:


> I would come see you but your always at work... Go Dawgs!





You need to check out the "Gathering" forum and see can you make it !!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 11, 2013)

Rainbow in the MON my my my.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 12, 2013)

Gooooooo DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs up north.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 12, 2013)

Man I had forgot how hot it got down in here in June. Gnats aint been bad though, I bought me some of that Gnat Away. That's some good stuff.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 12, 2013)

Skin so soft works well too Charlie.  Go jackets!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs, headed back to the bluegrass tomorrow.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs, headed to the beach tomorrow....


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 12, 2013)

We will probably pass somewhere along the way, with me headed north.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 12, 2013)

Mikey Henderson just caught a Stafford TD in OT for a 26-23 win in T town, on CSS.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> We will probably pass somewhere along the way, with me headed north.



I'll wave at every vehicle..


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 12, 2013)

Be careful bud......


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 12, 2013)

westcobbdog said:


> Mikey Henderson just caught a Stafford TD in OT for a 26-23 win in T town, on CSS.



One of my favorite games. Course I have a lot of favorite games.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 12, 2013)

Muddyfoots said:


> I'll wave at every vehicle..



Just the red Dakota's with a Bulldog plate on the front and a Ky plate on the back. Course time you see the back one I will all ready be by you.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 13, 2013)

Roll Tide!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 13, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 13, 2013)

Dogs just landed 4 star db/qb Malkomb Parrish of Brooks County. Pic of him in ajc. He is said to be a shut down cb. Looks like Moreno or Rennie Curran type at 5'10 186lbs. 
'


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 13, 2013)

Finally back in Kentucky. I was gonna try and hook up with you in Atlanta Jeff, but we were late getting out of Moultrie.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 13, 2013)

Here I is.......


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Finally back in Kentucky. I was gonna try and hook up with you in Atlanta Jeff, but we were late getting out of Moultrie.


Glad you got home safe Charlie and Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 14, 2013)

Morning Gregg And Matthew.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Finally back in Kentucky. I was gonna try and hook up with you in Atlanta Jeff, but we were late getting out of Moultrie.



No worries Charlie glad y'all had a good trip! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 14, 2013)

Go DAWGS

Charlie how did you like the Bonaroo traffic......... lol

Glad you got home safe!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 14, 2013)

John Cooper said:


> Go DAWGS
> 
> Charlie how did you like the Bonaroo traffic......... lol
> 
> Glad you got home safe!!!!!!!



It was just strating to get bad when we came through there Thursday afternoon.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 14, 2013)

Go DAWGS...... 

Good thing....Charlie......


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 14, 2013)

John Cooper said:


> Go DAWGS......
> 
> Good thing....Charlie......



Every Tennesse Trooper in the state had to be out there Thursday. The rest of the state had none.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 14, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Kelltown Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 14, 2013)

It is about time to wade the Red River and set some limb lines.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 15, 2013)

Roll Tide.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2013)

Bzzzzzzzzzz!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 15, 2013)

Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 15, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Tifton Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 15, 2013)

Go Dawgs! Came in this morning with 75 hours..... Got at least another 14-16 today! Will be back at it tomorrow too! A 35 minute storm destroyed Atlanta! Overtime!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 15, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! Came in this morning with 75 hours..... Got at least another 14-16 today! Will be back at it tomorrow too! A 35 minute storm destroyed Atlanta! Overtime!!!!!!!!



Yes it did. Got caught up in that storm in east Cobb. Took an hour to get home which is normally a 20 min drive. Lots of detours. Enjoy your day and ROLL TIDE.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 15, 2013)

While we were on vacation a Tornado came through here about a mile and a half nroth of Adairville and caused major damage to some homes and a dairy operation.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 15, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 15, 2013)

Odell got loose and on a rabbit and I had to chase hin for 4 hours.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 15, 2013)

Jeff working a bunch of OT this week. Obama gonna be proud of him.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 15, 2013)

Odell was probably after one of those fast roll tide rabbits.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 15, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Odell was probably after one of those fast roll tide rabbits.



Naw we caught it and it was only a 4 star.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Jeff working a bunch of OT this week. Obama gonna be proud of him.



Yep way past the cutoff I was just paying taxes about 30 hours ago......


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 15, 2013)

Obama need every penny he can get Jeff. You should go back in tonigh and get 12 more hours.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Obama need every penny he can get Jeff. You should go back in tonigh and get 12 more hours.



I plan on sleeping tonight.. I hope,,,,, on call through Mon night.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 15, 2013)

Man I need a MON night. I need to call Quack.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Man I need a MON night. I need to call Quack.



He's probably at work.......


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 15, 2013)

He has been known to work a 12 hour night shift.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 15, 2013)

Go Dawgs eating boiled Pnuts tonight.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 16, 2013)

GO DAWGS!  I love boiled peanuts! Can't stop eating them once I get started! One of my all-time favorite things to eat, period!!!

Good Night My Fellow Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 16, 2013)

Go Dawgs for another fine work day!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 16, 2013)

Happy Roll Tide Father's Day to all.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 16, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> GO DAWGS!  I love boiled peanuts! Can't stop eating them once I get started! One of my all-time favorite things to eat, period!!!
> 
> Good Night My Fellow Dawgs!



I brought some back from Georgia and I have been rationing them out to myself daily.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 16, 2013)

Go Dawgs on Father's Day. Poor old Jeff got to work today. Maybe he will get off early.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs on Father's Day. Poor old Jeff got to work today. Maybe he will get off early.



It's my daughters birthday today too... But I won't be getting off early either! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 16, 2013)

Go DAWGS ..... Happy Fathers Day to all the Bulldog faith full!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 16, 2013)

Evening John. Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 16, 2013)

Go DAWGS ...... howdy Charlie!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 16, 2013)

Jeff ought to be getting off work about now. He is going to have to hire someone to help him bring his paycheck home next week.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 16, 2013)

Go dawgs in Adairville Kentucky painting Uga mascots on their head.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 16, 2013)

Go Dawgs In Adairville finishing up the last piece of cream cake.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 16, 2013)

Go Dawgs watching another band of T storms.......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs.  This weather gonna make Jeff rich.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 17, 2013)

Afternoon go dogs for Charlie in ky.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 17, 2013)

Afternoon Matthew. You could come on up and help we work cows this afternnon.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Matthew. You could come on up and help we work cows this afternnon.



Can we eat some bacon after we're done working.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 17, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Can we eat some bacon after we're done working.



Yeah we could do that. The rain just caught me up for the day.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 17, 2013)

Puplwood was a DGD.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 17, 2013)

Go Jackets!  Currently flying back from the MON canada where I spent fathers day catching wild trout with the old man.  What a beautiful place.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 17, 2013)

How wild were those trout Martin?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> How wild were those trout Martin?



As wild as they can get Charlie...I'll post some pictures of them going in the smokehouse and frying pan tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 17, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> As wild as they can get Charlie...I'll post some pictures of them going in the smokehouse and frying pan tomorrow.



Now you are making me hungry.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey Jeff glad you finally got off work. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 17, 2013)

Had about 4 inches of rain up here today. My garden appreciated it, but the 60 acres of hay I had on the ground this morning didn't.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 17, 2013)

Go DAWGS trying to stay dry in KY. and DAWGS  working In Atlanta ............


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 17, 2013)

Evening John, you working tonight?


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 17, 2013)

Yes sir just wishing it would rain and cool things off......... GO DAWGS on muggy nights in Chatt. Town.........


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 18, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Hampton Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 18, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## tell sackett (Jun 18, 2013)

Meat Cleaver Weaver was a dgd.

 Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 18, 2013)

Afternoon guys. Roll tide to all of you.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 18, 2013)

We dont use Tide in here on anything in here but dirty laundry Matthew.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 18, 2013)

Go Jackets!  Here's your pictures before dinner time Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 18, 2013)

Nice smoker Martin. I bet you could even smoke mullet on that. Or Bacon, yeah I want to smoke some Bacon on it.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 18, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 18, 2013)

Go Dawgs Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 18, 2013)

Been a long 6 days Charlie feels good to not have to worry about being called out. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 18, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Been a long 6 days Charlie feels good to not have to worry about being called out. Go Dawgs!



Maybe you will get the weekend off to Jeff. But with this crazy weather who knows. We were forecast to have 4 days of clear weather so I cut hay yesterday and then got 4 inches of rain on it 2 hours later.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 18, 2013)

I see Matthew is up late tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 18, 2013)

I think all this weird weather is CMR's fault.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 18, 2013)

Think I will go outside and catch some night crawlers and go fishing tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 18, 2013)

Good night Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Maybe you will get the weekend off to Jeff. But with this crazy weather who knows. We were forecast to have 4 days of clear weather so I cut hay yesterday and then got 4 inches of rain on it 2 hours later.



That sucks Charlie! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Good morning roll tide to all.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Think I will go outside and catch some night crawlers and go fishing tomorrow.



Sounds like a pretty good plan to me!  Go Jackets and Roll tide Matthew!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 19, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Go Jackets and good morning Martin and Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 19, 2013)

Morning my friends down in Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 19, 2013)

Go Dawgs on a nice peacful afternoon in the Bluegrass.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Go bammers drinking beer and night fishing under the dock light.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 19, 2013)

Fishing and Beer drinking, cant beat that. Didn't think a Bamer could do both at once though.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 19, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 19, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in the MON. Gonna get down there one day, if it is the last thing I do.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 20, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 20, 2013)

Go Jackets!  Got some twin CB recruits coming in next year.  They play opposing sides.  Pretty cool if you ask me.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 20, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 20, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Go Jackets!  Got some twin CB recruits coming in next year.  They play opposing sides.  Pretty cool if you ask me.



Are there two of them.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Are there two of them.



Lance and Lawrence Austin.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 20, 2013)

Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 20, 2013)

Go Dawgs, the tide might not survive the last 15 seconds this year.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 20, 2013)

Go Dawgs it looks like GT got a commitment or two!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 20, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs it looks like GT got a commitment or two!



I think two of them were twins. The scouting report said they were 6'9" amd weighed 380. Only problem was that was a combined weight and height.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey Jeff be careful around the Target down there.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Jeff be careful around the Target down there.



What happend at the Target?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 20, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> What happend at the Target?



There is a thread over on the campfire about it, check it out.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs! I'll keep an eye out Charlie!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, the tide might not survive the last 15 seconds this year.



They will run Carolina off the field by halftime. Happy roll tide Friday to all.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs, no rain and hayed all baled.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in the MON. Gonna get down there one day, if it is the last thing I do.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 21, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs for being off this weekend!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 21, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs for being off this weekend!



You won't know how to act.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You won't know how to act.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 21, 2013)

I got the young grandson tonight. He is 3 going on 20. Told me he wanted to go fishing early in the morning. Think my morning is planned out.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 21, 2013)

Saw WWZ in 3D. Nice flick. Roll Tide doggies.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 21, 2013)

Didn't know it was out on DVD all ready


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs enjoy fishing with your grand boy tomorrow Charlie!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 21, 2013)

Will for a little while, then we got to head to Nashville for the other Grandsons birthday party. Be Glad when football season starts Jeff. Everybody know to leave Grumpy alone on football Saturday.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 21, 2013)

Matthew is up awful late tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 21, 2013)

The country hams are about ready to come down. I am ready for some redeye gravy.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Ky tonight! Be careful with the rooster tails tomorrow Charlie!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 21, 2013)

I will Jeff, they tend to get me in trouble.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 21, 2013)

Ill be coming through Nashville in nov. gonna have to break bread together.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 21, 2013)

You need to let me know when and I will set the table.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 21, 2013)

I still know where that big old buck I saw last year hangs out Jeff. Well within a mile or so you know how they are.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 22, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## riprap (Jun 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I still know where that big old buck I saw last year hangs out Jeff. Well within a mile or so you know how they are.



By mile marker 26 at about 2:30 am every other night.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 22, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 22, 2013)

Tech sux......

Go Dawgs.....

That is all......


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 22, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 22, 2013)

Bitteroot said:


> Tech sux......
> 
> Go Dawgs.....
> 
> That is all......



Good to see you brother! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 22, 2013)

UGA and Tech Sux. 

Roll Tide.  On to 16.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 22, 2013)

Go DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 22, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jun 22, 2013)

Hey Mathew6, BEAT IT TROLL!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 22, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 22, 2013)

Good to see Bitteroot and Sugarhill in here. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 22, 2013)

Evening John


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 22, 2013)

Howdy Charlie! How are things up NORTH??


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 22, 2013)

John Cooper said:


> Howdy Charlie! How are things up NORTH??



Pretty good, been in Nashville all day at my Grandsons birthday party.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 22, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 22, 2013)

Hey Jeff, I think I will start feeding your Buck apples next week.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 22, 2013)

Kirby Smart was a DGD


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 22, 2013)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Hey Mathew6, BEAT IT TROLL!


if you don't like what I post, then ignore it. Go have a nice day now. Roll Tide.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 22, 2013)

Hey Charlie tie one up for me also...... lol


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 22, 2013)

I dont have to tie them up John, they love apples.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Jeff, I think I will start feeding your Buck apples next week.





John Cooper said:


> Hey Charlie tie one up for me also...... lol





KyDawg said:


> I dont have to tie them up John, they love apples.



I just bought a new Q beam!!!! Go Dawgs for night hunting!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I dont have to tie them up John, they love apples.



HMMMMM got ladder stands In the orchard.......


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> if you don't like what I post, then ignore it. Go have a nice day now. Roll Tide.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Good looking rims Quack! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in the MON


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs! How long till kickoff Jeff?


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 23, 2013)

Little over 2 months Charlie! Can't wait!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs getting ready to whup Clemson.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 23, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!! Ready for some foot ball!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 23, 2013)

Be September fore you know it. That is scary.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 23, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 23, 2013)

August 31st Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 23, 2013)

Wish Rip had been here today, we had some good fried chicken livers for supper.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 23, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> August 31st Go Dawgs!



Ahh ahhite den! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 23, 2013)

Gonna be hot down south in August Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm down 33 pounds that August heat will be a little easier. Got got 27 more to go. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 23, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> I'm down 33 pounds that August heat will be a little easier. Got got 27 more to go. Go Dawgs!



Now you making me mad Jeff. I cant lose 33 ounces.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Be September fore you know it. That is scary.





brownceluse said:


> I'm down 33 pounds that August heat will be a little easier. Got got 27 more to go. Go Dawgs!



Good job.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 23, 2013)

Good night you old troll.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 23, 2013)

Aint nothing like a Georgia Dawg. Go Dawgs down in Sylvester Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs and thanks Muddy!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 24, 2013)

Good morning and Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 24, 2013)

Morning yall.  GO JACKETS!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2013)

Thought you were in South Carolina.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs In Moultrie Ga.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 24, 2013)

UGA sucks and so does LSU and Climpsun.  Go Jackets!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> UGA sucks and so does LSU and Climpsun.  Go Jackets!



Maybe you should stay in South Carolina.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Maybe you should stay in South Carolina.



I've been back in GA for 7 days and I haven't been to SC in a long time.  I do like Charleston.

Hey 6, Bama sucks too.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> I've been back in GA for 7 days and I haven't been to SC in a long time.  I do like Charleston.
> 
> Hey 6, Bama sucks too.



Thought you were in Hylton Head, you must a been dreaming. I like Charleston too, specially A W Shucks.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Thought you were in Hylton Head, you must a been dreaming. I like Charleston too, specially A W Shucks.



Dirt is the one thats in Hilton head I think.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs! That is all!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs getting ready to grill some groceries.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2013)

Might take Odell frog hunting tonight.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 24, 2013)

Go DAWGS !!!!!!!!!!!!! GIG em Odell!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2013)

Odell has been known to run a big frog for miles.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 24, 2013)

I know Odell is a DGD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey John, been meaning to ask, how is the new Job going?


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs fellars!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 24, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> UGA sucks and so does LSU and Climpsun.  Go Jackets!



This^^^^^^^


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 25, 2013)

Good morning and Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 25, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!


Charlie the new job is going great!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 25, 2013)

Good morning John and Charlie. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 25, 2013)

Good morning Six, Charlie, Jeff, and John.  Even you too Rip.  

GO JACKETS!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 25, 2013)

Morning Dawgs, morning to the trolls also.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Jun 25, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Good morning Six, Charlie, Jeff, and John.  Even you too Rip.
> 
> GO JACKETS!



I know that must have been hard.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 25, 2013)

riprap said:


> I know that must have been hard.
> 
> Go Dawgs!





Go Jackets!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning Dawgs, morning to the trolls also.



Not you too.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 25, 2013)

Hey Jeff, how bout dem Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs Charlie!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 25, 2013)

Tuesday roll tide to Jeff and Charles. Go jackets to the rest of the trolls.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 25, 2013)

Early hump day Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 25, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Tuesday roll tide to Jeff and Charles. Go jackets to the rest of the trolls.



Evening you old troll.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 26, 2013)

Go Jackets and Roll Tide for 6.  Go Dwags for all the trolls.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 26, 2013)

Wednesday Morning GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 26, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!



Troll.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 26, 2013)

No No:





Nitram4891 said:


> Troll.



Go jackets and roll tide to all dwag trolls.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs, all trolls should be banded.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 26, 2013)

Wake up Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 26, 2013)

I just drove through Tennessee. Everybody really does wear camo and orange as everyday wear.  Plus, they all have that vomit orange t tag on their rusty 78 ford 150. Did I mention that I hate the vols. roll Tide.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 26, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Troll.



Go Dawgs cuz!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 26, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> I just drove through Tennessee. Everybody really does wear camo and orange as everyday wear.  Plus, they all have that vomit orange t tag on their rusty 78 ford 150. Did I mention that I hate the vols. roll Tide.



You old troll, you might have been within beer distance of me.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 26, 2013)

Martin has been know to cause problems.


----------



## riprap (Jun 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, all trolls should be banded.



Maybe 6 should change his name to Minn Kota.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You old troll, you might have been within beer distance of me.



If I had been close we would be sitting in that orchard shining up bucks and drinking by now.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 26, 2013)

Hey Rip, you ready for a chicken liver cook out.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 26, 2013)

Old trolls go to bed early.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 26, 2013)

Go DAWGS.......and howdy trolls......


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 26, 2013)

The trolls are trying to take over John.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 26, 2013)

I see that Charlie ....... they need banned......lol


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Roll tide for John and Charlie.


----------



## riprap (Jun 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Old trolls go to bed early.



Chicken livers are a bad source of energy.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs fellars!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2013)

Morning Dawgs and trolls.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 27, 2013)

Lunch time Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 27, 2013)

GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!

Hello trolls.........


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 27, 2013)

Roll Tide to all the dwags and Tech Trolls.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs on a hot afternoon in the Bluegrass.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs, I got my coon trap out tonight. I am gonna catch him.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs and trolls


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs from the MON!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 28, 2013)

Go DAWGS on sticky hot humid night at work!!!!!!

And hello trolls


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!! THWGT!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 28, 2013)

How bout them dwags?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 28, 2013)

Roll Tide. THWUGA and THWGT.


----------



## tell sackett (Jun 28, 2013)

It's a great day to be a Dawg living in the MON.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 28, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Roll Tide. THWUGA and THWGT.



Roll tide?   You a Ricky Craven fan?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2013)

I've been slackin' . . .






BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in the MON.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 28, 2013)

Go DAWGS ...... wishing for cooler nights and less humidity



 GO TROLLS 
......


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've been slackin' . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go jackets.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 28, 2013)

Dawgs will roll in 13


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 28, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!   NUFF SAID!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 28, 2013)

Coon is smarter than I am. I will see if he is smarter than a 22 mag.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 28, 2013)

Go DAWGS  for coon hunting in KY.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 28, 2013)

Used to the night shift now John?


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 28, 2013)

Yeah I am really lovin  it........ good place to work!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 28, 2013)

John Cooper said:


> Yeah I am really lovin  it........ good place to work!!!!!



Congrats to you John Cooper. Having a job you like is a blessing. Roll Tide


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs back from the MON! Short trip this time but still had to clean about 60 bream...... No sign of Quack but did hear he's doing good......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Roll Tide. THWUGA and THWGT.





Matthew6 said:


> Go jackets.




Make up yo mind !! 





brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs back from the MON! Short trip this time but still had to clean about 60 bream...... No sign of Quack but did hear he's doing good......






I'm right chere in the MON ????


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Make up yo mind !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was gonna holler at ya but we had to get back last night. We just stayed the night. I figured you were at work.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> I was gonna holler at ya but we had to get back last night. We just stayed the night. I figured you were at work.









You just don't like hangin' out with GT fans . .


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You just don't like hangin' out with GT fans . .



Whup him again Quack, he knows you cant go to the MON without seeing the MAN.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You just don't like hangin' out with GT fans . .



Nah I took my wife and kids and them jokers just create work for me.   The menanite grocery store in Gibson has some fresh watermelon on sale for $4! Well worth the trip!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Whup him again Quack, he knows you cant go to the MON without seeing the MAN.



Don't provoke him Charlie!No No:


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 29, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Whup him again Quack, he knows you cant go to the MON without seeing the MAN.




I mean REALLY Charlie, dood is less than 20 minutes away from me and doesn't have time to call ???




brownceluse said:


> Nah I took my wife and kids and them jokers just create work for me.   The menanite grocery store in Gibson has some fresh watermelon on sale for $4! Well worth the trip!




4 dolla H2O melons... DAAAAAAANG!!! 




brownceluse said:


> Don't provoke him Charlie!No No:





Grrrrrrrrrr, BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 29, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!!!

HOWDY all others


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 29, 2013)

Had a nice lunch today with a Tide legend (Namath era). Roll Tide and go jackets.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 29, 2013)

Jeff might want to sneak into the MON the next time he goes that way. Mill just soon whup you as look at you.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Jeff might want to sneak into the MON the next time he goes that way. Mill just soon whup you as look at you.



You cant sneak into the MON.... Them folks know when your there.... Go Dawgs in Washington county!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 29, 2013)

Evening Jeff. Bout time for us to meet and eat somewhere. Been to long.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 29, 2013)

6 is watching us. He is trying to think of something to say about us Dawgs. He better be careful, Muddy or Unicoi will get him quick.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 29, 2013)

Evening Matthew.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Jeff. Bout time for us to meet and eat somewhere. Been to long.



Going to be back in Daytona around the weekend of July 12th you and the Mrs come on down.....


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 29, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Going to be back in Daytona around the weekend of July 12th you and the Mrs come on down.....



Aint nothing I would love better, but we are headed to Gulf Shores about 2 weeks after that. We got to plan one of these beach trips together one year Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Aint nothing I would love better, but we are headed to Gulf Shores about 2 weeks after that. We got to plan one of these beach trips together one year Jeff.



Ye sir! You need to get up with Fairhope while your down there he lives right there. Make him take you fishing.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 29, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Ye sir! You need to get up with Fairhope while your down there he lives right there. Make him take you fishing.



We have talked about that, he is susposed to put me on some seafood, but you know he is a Bamer.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 29, 2013)

Jeff I am planning to stop by that sports bar in Birgmingham, with may UGA shirt on to. I need a good light work out.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Jeff I am planning to stop by that sports bar in Birgmingham, with may UGA shirt on to. I need a good light work out.



Just dont talk about their wife [sister] and you'll be fine... Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 30, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Jeff I am planning to stop by that sports bar in Birgmingham, with may UGA shirt on to. I need a good light work out.


They had 6 murders in Birmingham the other day. Be careful over there.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 30, 2013)

Go Dawgs on a nice Sunday morning in Ky.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 30, 2013)

Go DAWGS  at the hospital....... waiting to see if Grandson #3 will be born today or if its just a practice run....... it will be my baby girls first child.......where has the time gone........


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 30, 2013)

John Cooper said:


> Go DAWGS  at the hospital....... waiting to see if Grandson #3 will be born today or if its just a practice run....... it will be my baby girls first child.......where has the time gone........



It goes by quicker the older you get John.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 30, 2013)

John Cooper said:


> Go DAWGS  at the hospital....... waiting to see if Grandson #3 will be born today or if its just a practice run....... it will be my baby girls first child.......where has the time gone........


Congrats another Dawg being born!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 30, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 30, 2013)

OK it was a false run...... they sent her home...... We are gonna have to work hard on this little feller...... his Dad is a Tide fan.......


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 30, 2013)

Dog gone it John! At least all is well! Go Dawgs from Dawsonville Ga!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 30, 2013)

Go Dawgs from Bethlehem Ga!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 30, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs from Bethlehem Ga!



Go Dawgs!!

Yesterday was Saturday.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 30, 2013)

Evening Muddy, bout time to Ban Matthew and Martin aint it.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Muddy, bout time to Ban Matthew and Martin aint it.



I'm gonna wait til the day before football season starts.

Possibly the day of, right before kick off..


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Muddy, bout time to Ban Matthew and Martin aint it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 30, 2013)

Muddyfoots said:


> I'm gonna wait til the day before football season starts.
> 
> Possibly the day of, right before kick off..





Go Dwags


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 30, 2013)

Dont think all that beating and whupping was called for 6


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 30, 2013)

Muddyfoots said:


> Go Dawgs!!
> 
> Yesterday was Saturday.



It sure was!!!! Be looking for it!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 30, 2013)

I like Elk meat too.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 30, 2013)

Go Dawgs still trying to catch that stupid coon. Come to think of it he aint to stupid.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 30, 2013)

John Cooper said:


> OK it was a false run...... they sent her home...... We are gonna have to work hard on this little feller...... his Dad is a Tide fan.......



Is he too from Bryant, BAMA. Roll Tideeee. Congrats on the baby.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs still trying to catch that stupid coon. Come to think of it he aint to stupid.



Is he smarter than a dawg.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 30, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Is he smarter than a dawg.



Think he is  Bamer, looked like he had a mask on his face.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 30, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> It sure was!!!! Be looking for it!



I ain't going to bed tonite...


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 30, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Is he too from Bryant, BAMA. Roll Tideeee. Congrats on the baby.



Nah he is GA. Born and breed........he just bought into the hype of all those so called championships........ you know the ones no one can prove....


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 30, 2013)

Figured out why I cant catch that Bamer coon, he knows the local GW


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 30, 2013)

Muddyfoots said:


> I'm gonna wait til the day before football season starts.
> 
> Possibly the day of, right before kick off..



Sounds good to me! 


Let's start the countdown! 




    

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 30, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> Sounds good to me!
> 
> 
> Let's start the countdown!
> ...


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 30, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> Sounds good to me!
> 
> 
> Let's start the countdown!
> ...


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 30, 2013)

Muddyfoots said:


> I ain't going to bed tonite...



You lie Dawg!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 30, 2013)

That's a good un Silver.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 30, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> You lie Dawg!!!



 Correct.

And I ain't far.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 30, 2013)

Scott Woerner was a DGD


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 30, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 30, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> Sounds good to me!
> 
> 
> Let's start the countdown!
> ...


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 30, 2013)

Bout time for you to go to bed Matthew.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 30, 2013)

Go Dawgs still awake.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 1, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


>



Morning Charlie.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 1, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Morning Charlie.



????  I ain't Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 1, 2013)

I am, morning 6, morning Martin


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am, morning 6, morning Martin



Good afternoon Charles!   Go Jackets!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 1, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 1, 2013)

Go Trolls!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 1, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 1, 2013)

Afternoon Roll Tide to Charlie, Martin, and the jacket from the MON.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 1, 2013)

Afternoon to all the Dawgs out there.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 1, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 1, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!

Them trolls gonna get banned.......lol


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 1, 2013)

John Cooper said:


> Go DAWGS!!!!!!!
> 
> Them trolls gonna get banned.......lol



Well them Bamers tried to get a thread going a while back, it just didn.t last long. They go no where else to post.


----------



## riprap (Jul 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Well them Bamers tried to get a thread going a while back, it just didn.t last long. They go no where else to post.



I've been waiting on a saban thread for a while now. I guess they feel like they've got the message across he's the goat.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 1, 2013)

They own the SEC..... and the Championships...... no need for them to post....... 

GO DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 1, 2013)

What you been up to Rip?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 1, 2013)

Charlie, you 'bout ready for some green peanuts?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 1, 2013)

Muddyfoots said:


> Charlie, you 'bout ready for some green peanuts?



Just reading that post makes me want to boil my computer, Muddy.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Just reading that post makes me want to boil my computer, Muddy.



Won't be long now..


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 1, 2013)

Muddyfoots said:


> Won't be long now..



I am ready for some fresh Boiled Peanuts. Make that Georgia peanuts.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am ready for some fresh Boiled Peanuts. Make that Georgia peanuts.



We'll make it happen.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 1, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 1, 2013)

Randall Godfrey was a DGD!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 1, 2013)

Ham for peanuts sounds like a fair trade to me.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Ham for peanuts sounds like a fair trade to me.



Sounds good to me.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 1, 2013)

Muddyfoots said:


> Sounds good to me.



Hogs will grow anywhere.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 1, 2013)

Wally Butts was a DGD


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 1, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 1, 2013)

Evening Jeff. I think Muddy is looking for you. Hope you aint in trouble.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 1, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Early County.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 1, 2013)

Go DAWGS .......


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 1, 2013)

John Cooper said:


> They own the SEC..... and the Championships...... no need for them to post.......



This^^^^^ Roll Tide.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 2, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> This^^^^^ Roll Tide.



Then why do you keep posting???? I know you really want to be banned.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2013)

BZZZZZZZZZ from work in the MON .


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Jeff. I think Muddy is looking for you. Hope you aint in trouble.



He's looking in the mail... Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 2, 2013)

Go Jackets!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

Morning Dawgs and trolls.


----------



## riprap (Jul 2, 2013)

Go Dawgs! roll tide, all the way nc #25, sec #76, nobody can touch us, deadliest coach alive, best fans, awesome state, prettiest landscape at school, awesome town...


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

I hear you Rip


----------



## riprap (Jul 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I hear you Rip



You don't know what we know about winning.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

Yall get together and eat Chicken livers after every win.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 2, 2013)

Roll tide to the dogs and tech trolls.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 2, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Roll tide to the dogs and tech trolls.



What are you planning on doing with your last 51 days Matthew?  

I think I might have to make sure the mods strike silverjorts first so the clock stops ticking.


----------



## riprap (Jul 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yall get together and eat Chicken livers after every win.



whatever saban tells us to.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 2, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

Go Dawgs waiting on a Blackberry cobbler to get done.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 2, 2013)

Go Dawgs headed to the gym for a little cross fit to burn off my supper.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

Do some set ups for me Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

Wonder where Bitteroot done went?


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 2, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

Go Dawgs down on the mountain working tonight.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 2, 2013)

Go DAWGS in KY. Trying to catch a bammer coon!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

John Cooper said:


> Go DAWGS in KY. Trying to catch a bammer coon!!!!!!



He done got trap shy. I could catch him if the wife would let me bait it with Sardines, but she said I would get her cat.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 2, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 2, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> What are you planning on doing with your last 51 days Matthew?
> 
> I think I might have to make sure the mods strike silverjorts first so the clock stops ticking.


Seems like elk steaks with rush delivery via FedEx is our only hope.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey Charlie, why do UGA fans smell stinky?





A. So blind people can hate them too.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> He done got trap shy. I could catch him if the wife would let me bait it with Sardines, but she said I would get her cat.




I don't think an Alabama coon knows what Sardines are....... might have to ask Matthew ........


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey Matthew, why are Alabama fans born Blind?

So they cannot see what is going on in T-Town


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 3, 2013)

What do you get when you have 32 UGA fans in the same room?

A full set of teeth.

Go Jackets!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

Go Dawgs. Anybody got any troll spray?


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 3, 2013)

Go Dawgs! What is it now 10 out of 11??


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 3, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! What is it now 10 out of 11??



How do you get a dwag fan out of a bathtub?

Throw in a bar of soap.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 3, 2013)

How do you know you're at a UGA wedding?

Everybody is sittin on the same side of the church.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 3, 2013)

@ Nitram4891




GO DAWGS!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 3, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> @ Nitram4891
> 
> 
> GO DAWGS!



How many UGA fans does it take eat a possum?

Two. One to eat, and one to watch for cars.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

Why did the Tech fan cross the road?

He saw a help wanted sign in the McDonalds window.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 3, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> How many UGA fans does it take eat a possum?
> 
> Two. One to eat, and one to watch for cars.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

Why did Muddy ban the trolls?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 3, 2013)

What do you call a UGA football player wearing a suit and tie?


A. The Defendant


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 3, 2013)

Did you hear about the 4 UGA football players found frozen to death at the drive in movie theater in January?

They went to see "Closed for Winter"


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 3, 2013)

What's the difference between a dawg fan and a puppy?

A. Eventually the puppy stops whining.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 3, 2013)

What's the first thing a UGA coed does when she wakes up in the morning?

A. She walks home.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 3, 2013)

Maybe it's 11 of 12..... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Trollville Ga.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 3, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> What do you call a UGA football player wearing a suit and tie?
> 
> 
> A. The Defendant





Matthew6 said:


> Did you hear about the 4 UGA football players found frozen to death at the drive in movie theater in January?
> 
> They went to see "Closed for Winter"





Matthew6 said:


> What's the difference between a dawg fan and a puppy?
> 
> A. Eventually the puppy stops whining.





Matthew6 said:


> What's the first thing a UGA coed does when she wakes up in the morning?
> 
> A. She walks home.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 3, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!

I see the trolls are still here in full force...... lol


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 3, 2013)

Picked up another stud today! Welcome aboard Baker! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

John Cooper said:


> Go DAWGS!!!!!!!
> 
> I see the trolls are still here in full force...... lol



Well Ga Tech and Alabama did have the same guy as a head coach.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

All you Dawsg have a fine and safe 4th of July. You trolls remeber to hold them firecrackers a few extra seconds before you toss them


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> All you Dawsg have a fine and safe 4th of July. You trolls remeber to hold them firecrackers a few extra seconds before you toss them



Firecrackers are illegal round here Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Firecrackers are illegal round here Charlie.



So are Trolls but that dont slow nobody down.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 3, 2013)

Go Dawgs! Happy 4th to all!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

Have a nice one Jeff. You did fireworks at the in-laws last year. That the plan again?


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Have a nice one Jeff. You did fireworks at the in-laws last year. That the plan again?



I think we are going to hang around the house and go watch them fri night up the road in Gratis.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

I bought a few today and will have my own display tomorrow night. It drives Odell crazy though. Night Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

Okay 6 you can put the pole up and go to sleep now.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 4, 2013)

Go Dawgs! Happy Birthday America!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 4, 2013)

What do you call a basement full of Uga fans?  

A. A whine cellar


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 4, 2013)

Muddy will deal with all trolls accordingly! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 4, 2013)

What's 5 miles log and has an IQ of forty?

A. The Fourth of July parade in Athens Ga.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 4, 2013)

Happy fourth to all you guys. Gotta get up and watch it rain all day. Hopefully. It will keep the idiots off the lake today.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Happy fourth to all you guys. Gotta get up and watch it rain all day. Hopefully. It will keep the idiots off the lake today.



Happy 4th 6. To bad the rain is going to keep you off the lake.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Happy 4th 6. To bad the rain is going to keep you off the lake.



Thanks Charlie. I'll be careful.   okay, one more while I'm here. What do you do when a Dawg fan throws a grenade at you?

A. Pull the pin and throw it back at them.  
Why did the dawg fan have lumps on his head?
A. From chasing parked cars. 
Why don't Uga fans get coffee breaks at work?
A. It takes to long to retrain them 


Have a happy holiday and roll tide.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 4, 2013)

The last time I put a joke on here I got a infraction.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> The last time I put a joke on here I got a infraction.... Go Dawgs!



Think I remember that one.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Think I remember that one.



 I'll let the trolls keep telling them.... I'm sure they'll slip up and get themselves banned.....


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 4, 2013)

HAPPY JULY 4TH TO ALL!







GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 4, 2013)

Go Dawgs! Man it's pouring outside!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> HAPPY JULY 4TH TO ALL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope you have a good one Silver. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

Today's the 4th. Football season cant be far off. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

Getting ready to try Linda's home made key lime pie.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 4, 2013)

Just ate a banana. No cake or key lime pie for us dieters..... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

I may go on a diet next year Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I may go on a diet next year Jeff.



I may boil some eggs for a snack for later on tonight...


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

I love pickled eggs.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 4, 2013)

Just ate two boiled eggs and had a few grapes. The best thing about this diet is that I can eat every two to three hours.... I make sure I do! Go Dawgs can't wait until kickoff!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Just ate two boiled eggs and had a few grapes. The best thing about this diet is that I can eat every two to three hours.... I make sure I do! Go Dawgs can't wait until kickoff!



I guess country ham, bacon, biscuits with homemade Jelly and fried eggs are out Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I guess country ham, bacon, biscuits with homemade Jelly and fried eggs are out Jeff.



I can have a piece or bacon or two every now and then but everything else you mentioned above is a No No:.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

I hate turkey bacon Jeff


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Miller county on Independence day. There are a bunch of DGD's down there.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Moultrie Georgia. Home of Ray Goff, he was a DGD.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Jessup Georgia home of our biggest hero, Lindsay Scott. Run Lindsay Run.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Valdoasta Georgia, home to Buck Belue. He throwed the ball.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 4, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Johnson county!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

I love my Dawgs, win lose or draw. That is what the Bamers will never understand Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

Wont be any sleep here tonight with these stupid Wildcats shooting fireworks till dawn.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

You would think they had made the NCAA tourney.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

Night Dawgs and Trolls.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

Go Dawgs, like I can sleep with all these fireworks going off.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 5, 2013)

Roll Tide to all.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 5, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

A Friday Go Dawgs from the Bluegrass.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 5, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 5, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

Did you get a long weekend off John?


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 5, 2013)

Evening all and Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in the Wet state of Georgia.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 5, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!

Charlie...... what is a long weekend......lol...... nope working tonight!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

Thought maybe they would give you a July 4th break John. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 5, 2013)

Roll Tide doggies.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 5, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

Odell dont like fireworks.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

Go Dawgs. It is coming a trash floater here now.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs. It is coming a trash floater here now.



Here to. Been a - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - floater for about 45 minutes.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Here to. Been a - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - floater for about 45 minutes.



I know what you mean.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

Jeff have you heard anymore about Kolton Houston.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Jeff have you heard anymore about Kolton Houston.



No I haven't but I hope the rumor is true. Be nice addition to the o line.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

I am ready to head to Athens now and start tailgating. Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 5, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!! Raining in Chatt. Town tonight!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

Where is it not raining, cause when it is raining in Georgia it is raining all over the world.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 6, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Jul 6, 2013)

I hate rain.....


Go Dawgs....


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

Go Dawgs Down In Adairsville Ga.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 6, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Byron Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in the MON!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 6, 2013)

Go Dawgs for rain.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 6, 2013)

Go DAWGS !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

Sun is shining, Odell is happy, and I love the Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

Go you Hairy Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

Bobby Etter was a DGD. He was a place kicker back in the day. He also kicked for the Falcons and held the scoring record there for a while. I think he was the one Norm Van Broklin chased off the field one day after he missed a field goal.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 6, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

I remember now, Etter kicked the holder in the Butt. The only thing I ever saw funnier than that with the Falcons was when a brawl broke out in the Huddle.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 7, 2013)

Good morning and Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 7, 2013)

Good morning and Roll Tide!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Good morning Dawgs everywhere.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jul 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs from Hahira


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 7, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs from Bethlehem Ga!


----------



## tell sackett (Jul 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs from the waterlogged MON!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs just cleaned the kitchen for the wife!! Because I was told I made it even though I was gone all day yesterday.....


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jul 7, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs just cleaned the kitchen for the wife!! Because I was told I made it even though I was gone all day yesterday.....



Poor fella go Dawgs, don't you love it when they "ride high" on ya


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Go Dawgs from Hahira



The peaches still in down there Bruiser?


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 7, 2013)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Poor fella go Dawgs, don't you love it when they "ride high" on ya



Yes I love it.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs doing their chores.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 7, 2013)

I see Matthew has been digging his hole a little deeper over the past few days. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 7, 2013)

Roll Tide.   Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Afternoon King of trolls.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 7, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Roll Tide.   Go Dawgs



Edited to keep with subject.No No:


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Muddyfoots said:


> I see Matthew has been digging his hole a little deeper over the past few days.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



I belive he deserves at least 2 infractions Muddy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2013)

Evenin' doggies !!!  


BZZZZZZZZZZZ from the MON !!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I belive he deserves at least 2 infractions Muddy.



Noted.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evenin' doggies !!!
> 
> 
> BZZZZZZZZZZZ from the MON !!



Howdy Quack, you working tonight?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Howdy Quack, you working tonight?





Well, I'm being paid to do nothing, operation still down.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, I'm being paid to do nothing, operation still down.



Well grab the company truck and head this way. I will have the beer iced down and my secret recipe ribs done.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Well grab the company truck and head this way. I will have the beer iced down and my secret recipe ribs done.





Lil too far for that Charlie !!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lil too far for that Charlie !!



Guess I'll have to bring em to the MON.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Guess I'll have to bring em to the MON.





Come on down during dove season and I'll hook ya up !!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

I am coming your way Quack. Done told the wife I got to get to the MON and meet the MAN.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs, wanting to head South for a few days.


----------



## riprap (Jul 7, 2013)

Fished Friday and Saturday at Guntersville. Took a little UGA class to Alabama. Caught some nice fish in the rain. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

riprap said:


> Fished Friday and Saturday at Guntersville. Took a little UGA class to Alabama. Caught some nice fish in the rain. Go Dawgs.



Were they biting chicken livers Rip?


----------



## riprap (Jul 7, 2013)

I saw several people who looked liked they enjoyed them.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Douglasville Georgia.


----------



## riprap (Jul 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Guntersville, Alabama.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs at the house!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 8, 2013)

Good morning and Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 8, 2013)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs in Guntersville, Alabama.



Hey Rip you should have gave me a shout!!!!! Gunterville ain't that far from me!!!!!! Could have had some fresh BBQ that we just smoked Friday..........

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Good morning Dawgs.


----------



## riprap (Jul 8, 2013)

John Cooper said:


> Hey Rip you should have gave me a shout!!!!! Gunterville ain't that far from me!!!!!! Could have had some fresh BBQ that we just smoked Friday..........
> 
> Go DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 8, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 8, 2013)

Go Jackets!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Go Dawgs down South.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 8, 2013)

Another Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 8, 2013)

Go Jackets in Hillsboro, GA!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Did soneone change the name of this thread? Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 8, 2013)

Go Dawgs Charlie!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Bethlehem Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Fried squash, fresh cron on the cobb, sliced tomatore and cucumbers. I am reday to eat.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 8, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Go Jackets!



Roll Tide


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

You know what comes in a ROll 6.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Got to wake the Dawgs up. 

GO DAWGS.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Fried squash, fresh cron on the cobb, sliced tomatore and cucumbers. I am reday to eat.



Yes sir! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Maters in the garden will be ripe by the weekend. Cant wait.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in the MON.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Night Dawgs, you too 6 and Martin.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

This one is not going to make it one more week if I have to close it myself. Go Dawgs up around Helen Ga.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Colquitt Georgia,


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Mac Faircloth was a DGD.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Donald Porterfield was a DGD.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 9, 2013)

Roll Tide for the late night crowd.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 9, 2013)

Good morning and Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 9, 2013)

Hope you DAWGS have a fine Tuesday.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 9, 2013)

Lunch time Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 9, 2013)

Go Jackets!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 9, 2013)

Go Jackets that are king of the dwag thread!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 9, 2013)

11 of 12... Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 9, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Go Jackets that are king of the dwag thread!



This^^^^^^. Afternoon roll tide to all.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 9, 2013)

Go Dawgs, trolls will be trolls.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 9, 2013)

Go Dawgs on a hot Tuseday afternoon.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 9, 2013)

You know it's bad when a Bama fan is playing with Techie.... Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 9, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, trolls will be trolls.



This ^^^^^^


----------



## riprap (Jul 9, 2013)

Good to see some meaningless bama threads back. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey Rip, when we going fishing? I got some new Rooster tails.


----------



## riprap (Jul 9, 2013)

Take the hooks off and we'll talk.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 9, 2013)

riprap said:


> Take the hooks off and we'll talk.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 9, 2013)

riprap said:


> Take the hooks off and we'll talk.



That's what Linda said Rip. I keep the Mepps spinner you gave me on the dash of my truck, she starts giving me a hard time I threaten to stop by some water and use it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 9, 2013)

Go Dawgs fishing with rooster tails and mepps spinners.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 9, 2013)

Odell is raising sand, I think the coon is back.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 10, 2013)

Did you know mepps spinners were invented in France Charlie?  I have some really old ones from the 60s.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 10, 2013)

Roll Tide Charlie


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 10, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 10, 2013)

Go Jackets fishing with mepps spinners!  I caught my biggest bass on one of those...#2 chartreuse squirrel tail aglia.  8.5 lbs.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 10, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Go Jackets fishing with mepps spinners!  I caught my biggest bass on one of those...#2 chartreuse squirrel tail aglia.  8.5 lbs.



Meeps and rooster tails are bout all a fellow needs here on the red river, the Smallmouth and Black perch love them.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 10, 2013)

Morning 6 I wish you would stop


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Meeps and rooster tails are bout all a fellow needs here on the red river, the Smallmouth and Black perch love them.



I got a model that catches everything Charlie.  I might be able to send you one, I had these custom made.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 10, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> I got a model that catches everything Charlie.  I might be able to send you one, I had these custom made.



Send me some I got just the pond to throw them in. I fished there the other day and caught 11 bream with 12 cast.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 10, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Send me some I got just the pond to throw them in. I fished there the other day and caught 11 bream with 12 cast.... Go Dawgs!




Now that is funny right there.......


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 10, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> I got a model that catches everything Charlie.  I might be able to send you one, I had these custom made.



Do you troll with them?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Do you troll with them?



You can troll with them, you can long cast with them, you can short cast with them, these do it all!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 10, 2013)

Put chicken liver on them and slow troll Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 10, 2013)

Martin and 6 know their trolling.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 10, 2013)

I need to send some of these to Quack so he can use them in the MON.


----------



## riprap (Jul 10, 2013)

This GT alumni can get em on a long cast.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 10, 2013)

Evening Dawgs, gonna get that coon tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs down on Lake Sinclair.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Dawgs, gonna get that coon tonight.



5/0 Gamakatsu circle?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 10, 2013)

Muddyfoots said:


> 5/0 Gamakatsu circle?



Thought about that, but the wife wont let me play with hooks around the house.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Thought about that, but the wife wont let me play with hooks around the house.



As long as it's not attached to something you can throw, you should be good..


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 10, 2013)

Muddyfoots said:


> As long as it's not attached to something you can throw, you should be good..



She did not go for that Muddy. She said absolutely no hooks.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 10, 2013)

Dang Charlie you done went and turned the sports forum into the freshwater forum........

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 10, 2013)

Unicoidawg said:


> Dang Charlie you done went and turned the sports forum into the freshwater forum........
> 
> GO DAWGS!!!



We tend to bend the truth in here a little more than those boys do. But there is definitely more trolling in here.

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 10, 2013)

Put some bacon on that hook Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 10, 2013)

Up kinda late aint you Matthew.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 10, 2013)

Go Georgia Bulldogs.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 10, 2013)

Jimmy Poulos was a DGD


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 11, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 11, 2013)

John Cooper said:


> Go DAWGS!!!!!!



You at work John.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> I need to send some of these to Quack so he can use them in the MON.











Matthew6 said:


> You at work John.





I'm is . . .


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs this fine morning!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 11, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!

I'm wuz ....... lol


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2013)

What's up with Chawlie and hooks ??? 



BZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!!


----------



## tell sackett (Jul 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs from the drownded mater plants in the MON.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's up with Chawlie and hooks ???
> 
> 
> 
> BZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!!



Well me and the wife went fishing a awhile back and my rooster tail ended up embeded in her,,, aw just ferget about it.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 11, 2013)

Go Jackets!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 11, 2013)

Good morning Chuck, dwags, and trolls.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2013)

Morning Martin


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in the MON


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 11, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 11, 2013)

Morning Charlie, Quack and Martin.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2013)

No coon caught, he didn't show up last night.


----------



## riprap (Jul 11, 2013)

Always found that rooster tail story a little odd. The man is always talking fishing with and eating chicken livers but was using a rooster tail.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2013)

riprap said:


> Always found that rooster tail story a little odd. The man is always talking fishing with and eating chicken livers but was using a rooster tail.



Been thinking about trolling a rooster tail with a piece of chicken liver attached to it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2013)

Th wifey said if she went she would prefer I stick to just chicken livers.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 11, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2013)

Lunchtime Go Dawgs, pimento cheeses sandwich and cantaloupe.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Lunchtime Go Dawgs, pimento cheeses sandwich and cantaloupe.



General Tsao Chicken


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2013)

We might just put this baby to bed tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs headed to Opry Mills.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 11, 2013)

Have fun Charlie. Roll tide.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 11, 2013)

Go Jackets!!!!


----------



## riprap (Jul 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs headed to Opry Mills.



Still in the dawghouse from rootertail action? I might would rather eat chicken livers.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs aint much meat left on this bone.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 11, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs down In Valdosta Georgia.


----------



## riprap (Jul 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs aint much meat left on this bone.



You definitely are not at that nightmare bbq.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2013)

riprap said:


> You definitely are not at that nightmare bbq.



I heard they overcooked their last batch.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs babysitting a 3yo for 3 days.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2013)

Odell was a DGD, but a DPB.


----------



## riprap (Jul 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs babysitting a 3yo for 3 days.



Got a 2 1/2 yr old and 6 month old every day. Well, at least the days I don't have a job and my wife is at work. She works 12 hrs and don't get home til 11:30pm. Makes for a long day some days.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 11, 2013)

Go DAWGS looking after grand kids...... got 2 one is 7 the other is 4 ...... and one in the oven should be here in the next few weeks....... lol


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2013)

riprap said:


> Got a 2 1/2 yr old and 6 month old every day. Well, at least the days I don't have a job and my wife is at work. She works 12 hrs and don't get home til 11:30pm. Makes for a long day some days.



I enjoy them, but they wear the old man out after several hours. Wish I had thier energy.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2013)

Gonna try to lock this out tonight. Where you at Brown, help.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs down on the mountain.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2013)

Go 2013 Dawgs.


----------



## riprap (Jul 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go 2013 Dawgs.



Go Dawgs in 2014.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2013)

Hope we are still playing in January Rip.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I enjoy them, but they wear the old man out after several hours. Wish I had thier energy.


I am over 50 and have a 3 yr old son. It is a lot of work. I have to stay in shape to keep up with him. But it's worth it. Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> I am over 50 and have a 3 yr old son. It is a lot of work. I have to stay in shape to keep up with him. But it's worth it. Roll Tide.



Wish I was 50. I would still have some knees.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Moultrie. I need to be down there bout now.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 11, 2013)

Go Dwags.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2013)

6 cant even spell Dawgs.


----------



## tell sackett (Jul 11, 2013)

Moonpie Wilson was a dgd.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2013)

MoonPie was one of several in long line of players from the Tidewater area of Virginia to play at UGA.


----------



## tell sackett (Jul 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Odell was a DGD, but a DPB.



A great line from Odell: "I like to de-air them."


----------



## tell sackett (Jul 11, 2013)

Erk Russell may have been the best Dawg of all.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 11, 2013)

Go DAWGS...... LETS LOCK IT DOWN!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 11, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2013)

Tell I got an part hound dog that took up here as a puppy, the wife kept trying to put the dog catcher on him and I kinda hid him out. She finally agreed to let me keep him, but said he was on permanent probation, so I named him Odell Thurman. He behaves good as long as he stays in the pen.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2013)

Wish DGD Brown wa here. Dont think he has ever missed on of these.


----------



## tell sackett (Jul 11, 2013)

Every day's a great day to be a Dawg!

Goooooo Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2013)

Love me some Bull Dawgs.


----------



## tell sackett (Jul 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Tell I got an part hound dog that took up here as a puppy, the wife kept trying to put the dog catcher on him and I kinda hid him out. She finally agreed to let me keep him, but said he was on permanent probation, so I named him Odell Thurman. He behaves good as long as he stays in the pen.





You ain't right!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 11, 2013)

Good night doggies. Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs, maybe Brown will start a new early in the morning.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2013)

Muddy and Unicoi are sleeping I guess.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 12, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!! lock her down fellers.......


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 12, 2013)

Go jackets!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 12, 2013)

Let's end this one in style!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

Not without a Go Dawgs we  wont.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 12, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## tell sackett (Jul 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 12, 2013)

And with that #8 is done.......... GO DAWGS!!!!!


----------

